# Need a good yet cheap Wireless system for Guitar



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

need a cheap yet awesome wireless system
any ideas/help/info?
thanks ahead of time guys 8D


----------



## k508 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the cheapest one I've seen worth using was a Senheisser one and it was like $500.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 14, 2010)

Look into the line 6 x2/g30/g50/g90 digital wireless systems. they are priced well and the digital quality is really good.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

well I need somethin that will hold togetehr well as well


----------



## widdlywhaa (Nov 14, 2010)

The X2 G30 and 50 by line6 are actually pretty well built. If i was gonna grab a wireless for pretty cheap that's what I'd be grabbing. the sienheiser freeport system isn't too bad wither for the money.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

widdlywhaa said:


> The X2 G30 and 50 by line6 are actually pretty well built. If i was gonna grab a wireless for pretty cheap that's what I'd be grabbing. the sienheiser freeport system isn't too bad wither for the money.



well for the lowest amount of money but most durability and reliability
which do you recommend


----------



## widdlywhaa (Nov 14, 2010)

either the X2
Line 6 X2 XDS-95 24-BIT WIRELESS INSTRUMENT SYSTEM and more Instrument Wireless Systems at GuitarCenter.com.

or the seinheiser freeport

Sennheiser FreePort Instrument Wireless System and more Instrument Wireless Systems at GuitarCenter.com.

or the G30
Line 6 Relay G30 Digital Wireless Guitar System and more Instrument Wireless Systems at GuitarCenter.com.


Any of those units will do just fine and they're all around the same price point.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

alrighty then
also
where would I place this in my FX Loop?


----------



## widdlywhaa (Nov 14, 2010)

Out front of everything. Since you're running several pedals on the ground before your amp I'd try the G30. It's about the size of a pedal and it'll fit on your board easily.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

alright 8D
I think Imma go with the G30 as well
idk I might save up for the G50


----------



## Rook (Nov 15, 2010)

AKG WMS 40 is the best cheap wireless system in the UK by a mile. The Bug system is very useful too, so I'd suggest you look there first. They go used for well under £100 here.

The Line 6 relays are better quality, but 2-3 times as much.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 15, 2010)

errr USD por favor?


----------



## victim5150 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Line 6 G50 is better construction than the X2 and G30. The G50 is solid metal construction on both the receiver and transmitter.


----------



## Rook (Nov 15, 2010)

Right here buddy

AKG- Guitarbug Wireless with ART Tube pre-amp MP - eBay (item 110612241897 end time Nov-20-10 13:52:54 PST)


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 15, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> Right here buddy
> 
> AKG- Guitarbug Wireless with ART Tube pre-amp MP - eBay (item 110612241897 end time Nov-20-10 13:52:54 PST)



85$?!?!?!! and its a wireless? thats good?!


----------



## Rook (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah dude, they work really well. Unfortunately I dropped mine with the bug still attached and smashed the hell out of it. Didn't pick up any unwanted noise or anything, just be willing to play with the send level on the transmitter and the output level on the receiver. 

Have you bought it yet?


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 16, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> Yeah dude, they work really well. Unfortunately I dropped mine with the bug still attached and smashed the hell out of it. Didn't pick up any unwanted noise or anything, just be willing to play with the send level on the transmitter and the output level on the receiver.
> 
> Have you bought it yet?



I use that system as well. Plastic construction , which is a little on the negative side,(I keep the reciever on a hardshell pedalboard with my pedals) but the "Guitar Bug" is awesome. After a sound check I literally slip the transmitter in my pocket until we go on stage. The mute switch on the transmitter makes switching guitars a breeze . No noticable sound degradation/change as long as you keep fresh batteries in it. I just make sure to pop a new one in before a gig.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 16, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> Yeah dude, they work really well. Unfortunately I dropped mine with the bug still attached and smashed the hell out of it. Didn't pick up any unwanted noise or anything, just be willing to play with the send level on the transmitter and the output level on the receiver.
> 
> Have you bought it yet?



no ;-;
gotta wait til my check comes in this wednesday


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 16, 2010)

The guitar bug is horrible. I had one for my first wireless and it sucked my tone and dropped out all over the place. Plus it eats up batteries VERY quickly. 

I quickly upgraded to a JTS true diversity setup, which was great. Vast improvement and a huge bank of frequencies to use. At one point everyone in my band was using JTS. 

Now I'm using the Line 6 G50 and couldnt be happier. It's VERY good. Digital wireless is a great idea (works on the same frequency as WEP/wifi) and it is crystal clear. The G50 is a metal casing and feels like a much sturdier build than the cheaper g30, plus the G50 pack has a screen with 3 different battery indicators (even counts down the minutes in 20 min intervals) 

Go with the G50. The guitar bug will sound ok until you compare it to other, true diversity or digital wireless systems. As an entry level product, it's fine. So are Epiphones.


----------



## Rook (Nov 17, 2010)

xCaptainx said:


> The guitar bug is horrible. I had one for my first wireless and it sucked my tone and dropped out all over the place. Plus it eats up batteries VERY quickly.
> 
> I quickly upgraded to a JTS true diversity setup, which was great. Vast improvement and a huge bank of frequencies to use. At one point everyone in my band was using JTS.
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I agree the g50 is better for 3 or 4 times the price, tone suck from the AKG? I agree you have to change the battery every 2 or 3 gigs, but that's not the end of the world, mine never dropped out, but because the jack was on the bottom of the body it moved a bit so I put some Velcro on it and the guitar, worked a treat.

I don't doubt what you say is true, seriously, these things happen but I honestly think think is an isolated incident. I had one for 2 years, as did my guitarist, and I've sold loads of these out of my shop and demo'd plenty of times and never encountered and serious issues apart from one I'd that didn't work at all out of the box.

That's not right buddy, I've had tried to return it. 

Has anybody else had AKG issues? This is the first I've heard.


----------



## Rook (Nov 17, 2010)

Repost...


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 17, 2010)

I think Imma save up for the G50


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 23, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> That's interesting. I agree the g50 is better for 3 or 4 times the price, tone suck from the AKG? I agree you have to change the battery every 2 or 3 gigs, but that's not the end of the world, mine never dropped out, but because the jack was on the bottom of the body it moved a bit so I put some Velcro on it and the guitar, worked a treat.
> 
> I don't doubt what you say is true, seriously, these things happen but I honestly think think is an isolated incident. I had one for 2 years, as did my guitarist, and I've sold loads of these out of my shop and demo'd plenty of times and never encountered and serious issues apart from one I'd that didn't work at all out of the box.
> 
> ...


 
WMS 40 PRO GUITAR

this one right? I cant rmemeber if mine was the 'pro' version, I doubt it was, as it was the entry level/cheapest one available and only one antenna. 

The signal would drop out randomly and it effected my tone quite a lot. That being said, I'm talking about nearly 10 years ago. The 'bug' system was brand new and had just hit the market. Obviously there has been noticable improvements to wireless guitar technology. All the more reason why I'm confident about digital wireless. The JTS range (it's a cheaper knockoff/copy of seinhesser I believe) was great, I've used one for nearly 6 years. Stoked I've got the G50 now though


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 24, 2010)

savin up for the G50 now as we speak
it shall complete my board MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## victim5150 (Nov 24, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> savin up for the G50 now as we speak
> it shall complete my board MUAHAHAHAHAHA


You wont regret it. Check out this site for some spare guitar cable with TA4F jacks for your transmitter pack. I bought a Mogami and Canare with Nuetrik right angle silent jacks.
Lava Cable - Wireless


----------

